# Lubuntu 11.10 WLAN funktioniert nicht.



## Timsu (6. März 2012)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem, auf meinem Laptop WLAN unter lubuntu laufen zu lassen. Es ist ein MSI Megabook s270, der WLAN Chipsatz ist ein  Inprocomm IPN 2220. Ich habe mit ndiswrapper den Treiber installiert. 

```
ndiswrapper -l
neti2220 : driver installed
	device (17FE:2220) present
```
Das sieht ja schonmal gut aus. 
Doch bei:

```
iwlist wlan0 scan
wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
```
 geht es nicht
und wenn ich 

```
ifup wlan0
```
 mache kommt
	
	



```
wpa_supplicant: /sbin/wpa_supplicant daemon failed to start
run-parts: /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wpasupplicant exited with return code 1
Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory
wpa_supplicant: /sbin/wpa_cli daemon failed to start
run-parts: /etc/network/if-up.d/wpasupplicant exited with return code 1
```
wpa_gui geht auch nicht, da (denke ich) wlan0 nicht gestartet werden konnte. Bei 
	
	



```
ifconfig -a
```
 taucht wlan 0 garnicht auf, obwohl es in /etc/network/interfaces steht. Der Laptop hat einen Schalter für WLAN, wenn ich drücke kann ich die Farbe der Statuslampe von Blau auf Grün oder Rot wechseln. Bei allen passiert das gleiche wie oben beschreiben.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 
Timsu


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2012)

Was ist der Output von "iwconfig"? Wie sieht deine /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf aus (Passwörter zensieren!)?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Timsu (7. März 2012)

So mittlerweile bin ich etwas weiter. Ich finde das WLAN Netzwerk mit einem Scan. Ich kann mich auch verbinden, es klappt aber trotzdem nicht richtig.
Ich nutze WPA 2. Meine /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
trl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=netdev
update_config=1
network={
        ssid="geheim"
        scan_ssid=1
        proto=RSN
        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
        pairwise=CCMP
        group=TKIP
        psk="geheim"
}
```
wenn ich nun wpa-supplicant im Debugmodus ausführe kommt folgendes:


Spoiler



Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'
Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'
Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'
ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=netdev'
update_config=1
Priority group 0
   id=0 ssid='geheim'
SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf
  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0
netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5
Own MAC address: 00:11:09:2a:8b:7e
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=4 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=5 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT
wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures
RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver
Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec
WPS: UUID based on MAC address - hexdump(len=16): 5e 83 08 64 19 7f 5a e6 bf 3f 07 d1 7c 4f 93 eb
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE
EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
ctrl_interface_group=112 (from group name 'netdev')
Added interface wlan0
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=40
State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING
Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=9):
    geheim       
Starting AP scan for specific SSID(s)
Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds
EAPOL: disable timer tick
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
Scan timeout - try to get results
Received 830 bytes of scan results (3 BSSes)
BSS: Start scan result update 1
BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4 SSID 'geheim'
BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 7c:4f:b5:09:06:08 SSID 'geheim2'
BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID c0:25:06:1d:f4:37 SSID 'geheim3'
New scan results available
Selecting BSS from priority group 0
Try to find WPA-enabled AP
0: f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4 ssid='geheim' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11
   selected based on RSN IE
   selected WPA AP f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4 ssid='geheim'
Trying to associate with f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4 (SSID='geheim' freq=2437 MHz)
FT: Stored MDIE and FTIE from (Re)Association Response - hexdump(len=0):
Cancelling scan request
WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE
Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1
RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0
WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2 proto 2
WPA: clearing AP WPA IE
WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=26): 30 18 01 00 00 0f ac 02 02 00 00 0f ac 02 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00
WPA: using GTK TKIP
WPA: using PTK CCMP
WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK
WPA: not using MGMT group cipher
WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
wpa_driver_wext_associate
wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted
wpa_driver_wext_set_psk
Association request to the driver failed
Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=17
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8c07 len=59
AssocReq IE wireless event - hexdump(len=51): 00 09 73 75 72 62 65 72 6e 65 74 01 08 02 04 0b 16 12 24 48 6c 32 04 0c 18 30 60 30 16 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 00 00
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8c08 len=30
AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=22): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 12 24 48 6c 7f 01 01 dd 07 00 0c 43 04 00 00 00
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20
Wireless event: new AP: f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4
Association info event
req_ies - hexdump(len=51): 00 09 73 75 72 62 65 72 6e 65 74 01 08 02 04 0b 16 12 24 48 6c 32 04 0c 18 30 60 30 16 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 00 00
resp_ies - hexdump(len=22): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 12 24 48 6c 7f 01 01 dd 07 00 0c 43 04 00 00 00
WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=24): 30 16 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 00 00
RSN: PMKID from assoc IE not found from PMKSA cache
FT: Stored MDIE and FTIE from (Re)Association Response - hexdump(len=0):
State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
Associated with f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4
WPA: Association event - clear replay counter
WPA: Clear old PTK
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING
EAPOL: enable timer tick
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
Cancelling scan request
EAPOL: startWhen --> 0
EAPOL: disable timer tick
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING
EAPOL: enable timer tick
EAPOL: txStart
WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)
RX EAPOL from f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95
  EAPOL-Key type=2
  key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)
  key_length=16 key_data_length=0
  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01
  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): bf f5 95 9c 7e 61 46 ab 46 b8 12 5a 32 9c a8 1e 6d 23 34 41 16 bb ec 50 64 2d ad be 63 a6 36 a4
  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE
WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4 (ver=2)
RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=0):
WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): ef 83 4f d1 8c ca ed f6 3b 5b f8 7c e1 8f 91 2a 4c 3f f5 a3 21 d7 c4 e1 d4 37 53 a8 38 c3 f3 54
WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:11:09:2a:8b:7e A2=f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4
WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]
WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]
WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): 30 16 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 00 00
WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4
RX EAPOL from f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4
IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=175
  EAPOL-Key type=2
  key_info 0x13ca (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC Secure Encr)
  key_length=16 key_data_length=80
  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02
  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): bf f5 95 9c 7e 61 46 ab 46 b8 12 5a 32 9c a8 1e 6d 23 34 41 16 bb ec 50 64 2d ad be 63 a6 36 a4
  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): b5 22 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 1a ae 97 8e 1a 8e 6d 93 7e 2a 22 ae ea 71 c0 d9
RSN: encrypted key data - hexdump(len=80): b7 a0 37 d5 20 82 2b af ed 9f 08 6e 3d 70 d1 7f e4 ba f1 85 f5 46 02 29 86 1b 00 18 d5 a5 ea 54 b7 88 84 01 8d 53 7d a7 54 61 dd b3 15 95 bf 85 a9 cb c7 d4 8c be bd f5 d3 27 d6 d0 3f 8d aa 60 9b 8a 51 89 89 cf dc e4 4b 88 6c ad 6d d5 27 ed
WPA: decrypted EAPOL-Key key data - hexdump(len=72): [REMOVED]
State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE
WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4 (ver=2)
WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=72): 30 18 01 00 00 0f ac 02 02 00 00 0f ac 02 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 dd 26 00 0f ac 01 01 00 49 d0 b0 ce c8 41 5a 37 7a 6b 7b 66 f2 cf 5d ec db d1 43 e1 ac 8c dd 28 17 05 10 12 08 9c 26 a9 dd 00 00 00 00 00
WPA: RSN IE in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=26): 30 18 01 00 00 0f ac 02 02 00 00 0f ac 02 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00
WPA: GTK in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=40): [REMOVED]
WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4
WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=3 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=16
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1
State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE
RSN: received GTK in pairwise handshake - hexdump(len=34): [REMOVED]
WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]
WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0 len=32).
WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): b5 22 00 00 00 00
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=2 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=32
WPA: Key negotiation completed with f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4 [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]
Cancelling authentication timeout
State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED
CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)
netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS
EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE
EAPOL authentication completed successfully
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8c07 len=59
AssocReq IE wireless event - hexdump(len=51): 00 09 73 75 72 62 65 72 6e 65 74 01 08 02 04 0b 16 12 24 48 6c 32 04 0c 18 30 60 30 16 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 00 00
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8c08 len=30
AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=22): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 12 24 48 6c 7f 01 01 dd 07 00 0c 43 04 00 00 00
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20
Wireless event: new AP: f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4
Association info event
req_ies - hexdump(len=51): 00 09 73 75 72 62 65 72 6e 65 74 01 08 02 04 0b 16 12 24 48 6c 32 04 0c 18 30 60 30 16 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 00 00
resp_ies - hexdump(len=22): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 12 24 48 6c 7f 01 01 dd 07 00 0c 43 04 00 00 00
WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=24): 30 16 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 00 00
RSN: PMKID from assoc IE not found from PMKSA cache
FT: Stored MDIE and FTIE from (Re)Association Response - hexdump(len=0):
State: COMPLETED -> ASSOCIATED
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 1->0 (DORMANT)
netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
Associated with f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4
WPA: Association event - clear replay counter
WPA: Clear old PTK
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
Cancelling scan request
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
EAPOL: startWhen --> 0
EAPOL: disable timer tick
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING
EAPOL: enable timer tick
EAPOL: txStart
WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)
RX EAPOL from f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95
  EAPOL-Key type=2
  key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)
  key_length=16 key_data_length=0
  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01
  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): d0 1d 23 9c da 1d 9c e0 36 aa 61 fc c3 b3 5c c0 04 33 34 57 4b 79 5b 9b b0 60 f3 a8 e2 7a ce bf
  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE
WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4 (ver=2)
RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=0):
WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): f9 22 b2 05 b8 72 33 08 e2 01 1f 98 72 28 e2 fd 37 71 ea fb 5a d2 36 87 60 3f cd 1f 8b 3d 47 1c
WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:11:09:2a:8b:7e A2=f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4
WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]
WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]
WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): 30 16 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 00 00
WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4
RX EAPOL from f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4
IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=175
  EAPOL-Key type=2
  key_info 0x13ca (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC Secure Encr)
  key_length=16 key_data_length=80
  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02
  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): d0 1d 23 9c da 1d 9c e0 36 aa 61 fc c3 b3 5c c0 04 33 34 57 4b 79 5b 9b b0 60 f3 a8 e2 7a ce bf
  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): ba 22 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 89 9c 3f be 30 16 91 fa 36 1f e1 d0 bf f7 4a b7
RSN: encrypted key data - hexdump(len=80): b6 d5 4a 80 f0 59 aa fe af ba 7e aa 32 c3 f3 aa dc 1a ae 10 79 83 2c 10 a3 a1 95 71 9e d1 21 d1 67 30 25 0e 75 a0 9a 66 30 7e 95 47 aa 14 29 00 2c 25 bb 62 6d 53 b3 dd 4c f0 9e 5f fe ee 4f e5 0c 45 c9 8b 96 a4 ae eb d6 c0 bc 58 c8 bd 2e 42
WPA: decrypted EAPOL-Key key data - hexdump(len=72): [REMOVED]
State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE
WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4 (ver=2)
WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=72): 30 18 01 00 00 0f ac 02 02 00 00 0f ac 02 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 dd 26 00 0f ac 01 01 00 49 d0 b0 ce c8 41 5a 37 7a 6b 7b 66 f2 cf 5d ec db d1 43 e1 ac 8c dd 28 17 05 10 12 08 9c 26 a9 dd 00 00 00 00 00
WPA: RSN IE in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=26): 30 18 01 00 00 0f ac 02 02 00 00 0f ac 02 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00
WPA: GTK in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=40): [REMOVED]
WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4
WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=3 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=16
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1
State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE
RSN: received GTK in pairwise handshake - hexdump(len=34): [REMOVED]
WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]
WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0 len=32).
WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): ba 22 00 00 00 00
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=2 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=32
WPA: Key negotiation completed with f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4 [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]
Cancelling authentication timeout
State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED
CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4 completed (reauth) [id=0 id_str=]
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)
netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS
EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE
EAPOL authentication completed successfully
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8c09 len=32
PMKID candidate wireless event: flags=0x0 index=0 bssid=f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4
RSN: PMKID candidate event - bssid=f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4 index=0 preauth=0
RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag
EAPOL: startWhen --> 0
EAPOL: disable timer tick
^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received
Removing interface wlan0
wpa_driver_wext_deauthenticate
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=4 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=5 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 1->0 (DORMANT)
netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID f0:7d:68:5b:63:c4 SSID 'geheim'
BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID 7c:4f:b5:09:06:08 SSID 'geheim1'
BSS: Remove id 2 BSSID c0:25:06:1d:f4:37 SSID 'geheim2'
Cancelling scan request
Cancelling authentication timeout
netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6


Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt alles wichtige rausgelöscht.
Vielen Dank für deine hilfe Jimini
mfG Timsu


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2012)

Die wpa_supplicant.conf scheint soweit okay zu sein. Bitte poste nochmal zusätzlich den Inhalt von /etc/network/interfaces ("cat /etc/network/interfaces").

MfG Jimini


----------



## Timsu (7. März 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Die wpa_supplicant.conf scheint soweit okay zu sein. Bitte poste nochmal zusätzlich den Inhalt von /etc/network/interfaces ("cat /etc/network/interfaces").
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Hier ist der Inhalt

```
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback
#wlan
iface wlan0 inet dhcp
        wpa-driver wext
        wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2012)

Wirf mal testweise "wpa-driver wext" raus, funktioniert es dann? Falls nicht, bitte poste dann nochmal den Output vom Start des Interfaces.

MfG Jimini

Edit: falls es nicht läuft, füge mal folgendes hinzu: 
"wpa-driver wext
wpa-roam /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"


----------



## Timsu (8. März 2012)

Ok, Problem ist erledigt, habe es mit wicd hinbekommen. Warum es funktioniert hat weiß ich nicht, aber jetzt geht es!
Vielen Dank nochmal an Jimini


----------



## Jimini (8. März 2012)

Gern geschehen! Dann hast du für den Anfang ja die erste große Hürde gemeistert - WLAN ist oftmals leider immer noch problematisch unter Linux.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (8. März 2012)

Eine Frage noch: Wenn es einen Linuxtreiber (wicd) gibt, warum versuchst du dann erst, nen Windowstreiber über ndiswrapper zu benutzen? (Ich hatte ursprünglich damit gerechnet, dass es keinen gibt, du deshalb ndiswrapper benutzen musst und so mit dem Thema abgeschlossen, da ich dank vorausschauender Hardwareauswahl noch nie mit dem Tool arbeiten musste.)


----------



## Mko (9. März 2012)

Mir scheint irgendwie, dass sich Lubuntu generell etwas störrischer bei WLAN-Geräten verhält. Ich wollte bei meinem leistungsschwachen Laptop das eigentlich auch nutzen, habe aber irgendwie nie eine Verbindung zum Netzwerk hinbekommen. Unter Xubuntu lief es dann sofort auf Anhieb, weswegen ich das dann schlussendlich genutzt habe. Kann es sein, dass es da solche Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Distributionen derselben Familie gibt?


----------



## blackout24 (9. März 2012)

Hast du bei Xubuntu und Lubuntu beide die gleiche Kernel Version? Kannst du mit "uname -a" herrausfinden. Sollte da eigentlich kein Unterschied geben, da bei den Ubuntu Derivaten lediglich die Desktop Umgebung sich unterscheidet.

Kannst auch schauen, welchen Treiber in beiden Fällen verwendet wird mit lspci -k.

Beispie bei mir:

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Broadcom 802.11a/b/g WLAN
	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
```


----------



## Bauer87 (9. März 2012)

Manchmal macht auch schon die Network-Management-Applikation einen Unterschied. So hat z.B. lange Zeit das nm-Applett von Gnome deutlich besser funktioniert als das von KDE. Mittlerweile nehmen sich aber zumindest die großen Desktopumgebungen nichts mehr in dem Punkt. (LXDE ohne eigene Anwendungen könnte da eine ausnahme bilden. Und Xfxe benutzt afaik zumindest bei Ubuntu den Network-Manager von Gnome.)


----------



## Timsu (10. März 2012)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch: Wenn es einen Linuxtreiber (wicd) gibt, warum versuchst du dann erst, nen Windowstreiber über ndiswrapper zu benutzen? (Ich hatte ursprünglich damit gerechnet, dass es keinen gibt, du deshalb ndiswrapper benutzen musst und so mit dem Thema abgeschlossen, da ich dank vorausschauender Hardwareauswahl noch nie mit dem Tool arbeiten musste.)


 
wicd ist doch nur eine GUI für wpa_supplicant und kein eigenständiger Treiber? Ich nutze trotzdem noch ndiswrapper. 
Aber so ganz ist mein Problem immernoch nicht gelöst. Der WLAN Chip des alten Laptops ist nicht sonderlich stark, größere Reichweiten sind nicht möglich. Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen guten (günstigen) WLAN-USB Stick empfehlen, der ohne viel "Gebastel" unter Linux läuft?
Vielen Dank
Timsu


----------



## Jimini (10. März 2012)

Du könntest unter Umständen auch den WLAN-Chip auswechseln, meistens ist das ohne allzugroße Bastelei möglich. Die Adapter von Intel machen in der Regel keine Probleme: Netzwerk WLAN/Funk/WLAN-Notebookadapter mit Hersteller: Intel, WLAN: 802.11n, Sicherheit: WPA2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland , zwei davon laufen in meinen Notebooks unter Gentoo problemlos.

Achte aber darauf, welche Bauform du brauchst!

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (10. März 2012)

Sorry, ich hab WL (nen proprietären Treiber) mit WICD (ner GUI) verwechselt. Dann ist es in der Tat immer noch der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen GUI-Tools, um die Treiber anzusteuern. Der scheint für schlechte Treiber wohl immer noch zu bestehen…

Vorschläge für Chips: Da bin ich dazu übergegangen, nur solche Hardware zu kaufen, die explizit mit Linux-Support ausgezeichnet ist. Ansonsten sollte man halt gucken, ob ein Treiber für das Device im Kernel ist. Wie Jimini schon gesagt hat, ist das bei Intel meist (immer?) der Fall. Nur im Notfall nehmen sollte man dagegen Broadcom, die haben nur den oben genannten proprietären Treiber (wl), der zwar gut funktioniert, was sich aber mit neuen Kernel-Versionen jederzeit ändern kann.


----------



## Mko (10. März 2012)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war Lubuntu mit einem neueren Kernel ausgestattet...
Ich muss aber auch ehrlich zugeben, dass ich nicht alles Menschenmögliche unternommen habe um das WLAN in Betrieb zu nehmen. Bei mir lag nämlich zufälligerweise noch Xubuntu rum und das hat bereits als Live-CD alles passend gefunden und lief dabei relativ flüssig (auch wenn nicht ganz so gut wie LXDE).


----------

